# Télécommande Mac ?



## Mac iMesser (19 Mars 2006)

Je suis à la recherche d'un outil de télécommande pour mes présentations, genre "Logitech® Cordless 2.4 GHz Presenter".

Le modèle de Logitech n'est pas donné comme compatible Mac. Est-ce vraiment le cas ? Y a-t-il une possibilité similaire dans le monde Mac  ?


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2006)

Si tu as un téléphone blueetooth ex : SE T630 Romeo en fait une très acceptable télécommande  Je l'utilise souvent pour mes présentation avec Keynote et ou PPT


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Oui, il existe plein de solutions.
Salling clicker

Romeo, comme le dit Lastrada, 

Et plus précisemment par rapport à ta demande, il y a ça ou encore ça


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Mars 2006)

Sinon il y'a l'ati remote wonder que j'ai 29 euro, on peut la paramètré et elle est wireless donc passe a travers les murs


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2006)

Si on se regarde dans cette télécommande, on a la gueule plein de bouton. Ca fait un peu modèle soviétique non ?


----------

